# wieviel ah sollte die gelbatterie für ein echolot haben?



## henni82 (18. Februar 2009)

habe mir vor kurzem ein bellyboot gekauft und dies soll mit dem cuda 168 ausgestatten werden.
wieviel ah habt ihr bei euren bellybooten mit anboard?
habe gehört das manche mit 1,2ah zurecht kommen.würde da zu ner 4ah gelbatterie tendieren, wegen dem geringen gewicht.
was meint ihr?


----------



## drehteufel (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: wieviel ah sollte die gelbatterie für ein echolot haben?*



henni82 schrieb:


> habe mir vor kurzem ein bellyboot gekauft und dies soll mit dem cuda 168 ausgestatten werden.
> wieviel ah habt ihr bei euren bellybooten mit anboard?
> habe gehört das manche mit 1,2ah zurecht kommen.würde da zu ner 4ah gelbatterie tendieren, wegen dem geringen gewicht.
> was meint ihr?



Kommt drauf an, wie lange Du unterwegs sein möchtest. Ich empfehle 7,2Ah, ist eine gängige Größe für entspanntes Fischen über längere Zeit. Bei leistungsstärkeren Echoloten darf es gern auch etwas mehr sein.
Wieviel Stromverbrauch hat denn das Lot?


----------



## gründler (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: wieviel ah sollte die gelbatterie für ein echolot haben?*

Hi 
Da fällt mir die Werbung ein,guck mal in Motorradläden die verkaufen die gleichen Akkus (Gel) wie Angelhändler.Aber zu guten Kursen.Und es gibt verschiedene Modelle was breite höhe etc.betrifft.
Wenn ich sehe was Angelhändler xxxxx für nen 7,2 AH Akku haben will,und was der im Mopedshop kostet|kopfkrat|kopfkratHeute in City nämlich gesehn Moped Akku Gel 7,2 Ah für 24.99€.

lg


----------



## henni82 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: wieviel ah sollte die gelbatterie für ein echolot haben?*

danke für die tipps...
mich stört es nicht wenn das akku nur nen tag halten tut!
ne 7,2ah wiegt allerdings schon wieder fast 3kg, was mir eindeutig schon zu schwer ist!wenn nen cuda ne stromabnahme von 0,3a hat reicht ja locker ne 2,4ah batterie, die dann bis zu 8h hält und diese wiegt nur nen kilo!man hat das echolot ja nich die ganze zeit an!es dient ja nur zum suchen und finden der kanten!
grüsse...


----------



## rhinefisher (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: wieviel ah sollte die gelbatterie für ein echolot haben?*

Hi! Bei 0,3ah Verbrauch hält eine 2,4ah Batterie maximal 4-5 Stunden - das ist aber für die Lebensdauer nicht gerade gut.... .
Petri!


----------



## deinosuchus (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: wieviel ah sollte die gelbatterie für ein echolot haben?*

Hi!

Eine Überlegung wäre vielleicht ein LiPo Akku aus dem Modellbaubereich. Wesentlich leichter und viel höhere Energiedichte. Nachteil: Höherer Preis und eignes Ladegerät nötig. Dafür macht es denen nix, wenn man sie bis zu 30% entlädt, teilentlädt, teil geladen lagert...
Achso, sie mögen es nur nicht kalt. Da brechen sie in der Kapazität ein.

Gruß...
Deinosuchus


----------



## henni82 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: wieviel ah sollte die gelbatterie für ein echolot haben?*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi! Bei 0,3ah Verbrauch hält eine 2,4ah Batterie maximal 4-5 Stunden - das ist aber für die Lebensdauer nicht gerade gut.... .
> Petri!




also wenn mein gerät ne strom abnahme von 0,3A habe, sollte die batterie bei einer kapazität von 2,4ah doch bis zu 8h halten! weil 2,4ah:0,3a= 8h??oder rechne ich falsch??


----------



## henni82 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: wieviel ah sollte die gelbatterie für ein echolot haben?*

ich habe bei mir in hro nen akku-laden!er meinte schon zu mir, das er mir da ne batterie zusammen baut, so wie ich sie haben möchte!und er ist auch relativ günstig!
aber trotzdem nochmal danke!!


----------



## Knurrhahn (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: wieviel ah sollte die gelbatterie für ein echolot haben?*



henni82 schrieb:


> also wenn mein gerät ne strom abnahme von 0,3A habe, sollte die batterie bei einer kapazität von 2,4ah doch bis zu 8h halten! weil 2,4ah:0,3a= 8h??oder rechne ich falsch??




die Rechnung die du da machst ist so weit richtig, in der Theorie.
Aber dein Echolot wird schon früher den Geist aufgeben.
Es wird sich nähmlich schon früher, sprich bei zu wenig Spannung abschalten.


----------



## Wattwurm62 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: wieviel ah sollte die gelbatterie für ein echolot haben?*

@Henni... 8 Stunden Theoretisch... Aber diesen Akkutyp darfst du nicht tiefentladen. Sonst hast du nicht lange Spaß damit.


----------



## Wattwurm62 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: wieviel ah sollte die gelbatterie für ein echolot haben?*

Ja Martin.. Ich habe für mein Cuda auch ne 7,2Ah. Läuft den ganzen Tag auffem Wasser. Habe es aber noch nicht geschafft, die Batterie zu leeren, da ich sie danach sofort lade. Aber warum wird denn davor gewarnt, wenns nichts ausmacht?


----------



## Knurrhahn (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: wieviel ah sollte die gelbatterie für ein echolot haben?*

ist es nicht so, dass sich die meisten Echolote bei zu wenig Spannung einfach abschalten?
Dadurch ist ja dann schon einmal garantiert, dass die Batterie nicht gänzlich entladen wird.
Dieses würde man nur schaffen wenn man eine Glühbirne dran hängt.


----------



## drehteufel (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: wieviel ah sollte die gelbatterie für ein echolot haben?*



henni82 schrieb:


> man hat das echolot ja nich die ganze zeit an!



Doch, habe ich. Allerdings bin ich in der glücklichen Situation, die Batterie nicht "tragen" zu müssen.
Bei 0,3A Sromverbrauch kommst Du mit einer 2,4Ah-Batterie schon eine Weile hin. Wenn das Gewicht das ko-Kriterium ist, würde ich es auch mit der kleineren probieren.


----------



## henni82 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: wieviel ah sollte die gelbatterie für ein echolot haben?*

na mein akkufritze wird mir da denn was zusammenbasteln!!


----------



## henni82 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: wieviel ah sollte die gelbatterie für ein echolot haben?*

@fritze...
na lass mal!ich hole mir lieber eine komplette batterie und bastel mir da nich irgendwas zusammen!das geld habe ich noch dafür übrig!!
trotzdem danke für den tip


----------



## Main-Schleuse (10. März 2009)

*AW: wieviel ah sollte die gelbatterie für ein echolot haben?*

Das Eagle Cuda hat einen Verbrauch laut Hersteller von
CUDA168 500mA(licht an)  300mA (licht aus)

Da ein Akku mindestens 50% Ladung enthalten sollte nach gebrauch kommt du also mit 7ah ca. 7Std mit Licht aus.
Wenn es mehr sein sollte würde ich dir eine nr. größer empfehlen.


----------



## Zanderzeit (14. März 2009)

*AW: wieviel ah sollte die gelbatterie für ein echolot haben?*

Nehmt doch eine LKW Batterie!? Die hält meiner Meinung nach noch länger.


----------



## Jungferntaler (14. März 2009)

*AW: wieviel ah sollte die gelbatterie für ein echolot haben?*

LKW Batterie aufm Belly Boat. Ja ne iss klar :m


----------



## Zanderzeit (14. März 2009)

*AW: wieviel ah sollte die gelbatterie für ein echolot haben?*

Haha...meinte jetzt generell zum Echolotfischen


----------



## Main-Schleuse (16. März 2009)

*AW: wieviel ah sollte die gelbatterie für ein echolot haben?*



Zanderzeit schrieb:


> Nehmt doch eine LKW Batterie!? Die hält meiner Meinung nach noch länger.



Nassbatterien sind nicht *dauerhaft* geeignet als Stromquelle das sie zu schnell Sulfatieren. 
Nass bzw. starterbatterien sind dazu ausgelegt kurzzeitig hohe Ströme abzugeben um direkt wieder geladen zu werden von Lichtmaschine etc.
Beim Anschluss an einen Konstantverbraucher wird durch die Permanente Entladung die Batterie zerstört.
Spätestens nach der zweiten zerstörten Nassbatterie hätte sich die Gel oder AGM Batterie schon bezahlt gemacht.


----------



## VOGO (16. März 2009)

*AW: wieviel ah sollte die gelbatterie für ein echolot haben?*

Wobei zu beachten ist, dass es 2 Arten von Gel-Batterien gibt: Zyklus geeignet und nicht Zyklus geeignet. Letztere sind billiger, sollten aber nicht dauernd bis zum Ende entladen werden. Erstere sind dafür geeignet, regelmäßig auf- und entladen zu werden und einen Großteil der Kapazität auszunutzen. Diese sind für ein Echolot geeignet, zweitere weniger.


----------

